# Having a blast with the Blaster



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruth was kind enough to recommend the blaster that she uses to dry Lola and Nina off with. I ordered one, it came very promptly and I'm having fun using it 
I'm not quite so sure that Kiki and Dot are as thrilled with it as I am 
When I unpacked it yesterday I plugged it in and just left it running for a few minutes without the hose attached and wandered around ignoring it. All dogs happily went and found bits of treat that I dropped in the vicinity of it. Couldn't resist giving the girls an overdue bath after work and drying them with it. 
Then this morning we got caught in a downpour while out - I did not remotely mind - I just gave them a quick blast when we came in. This afternoon we've been up to the wood for a muddy walk - so I washed their legs off and blasted them dry. Kiki is now quite happy - stands proud and puts up with it. Dot sulks in the corner while I'm doing Kiki and then dances around while i try to try her legs, unless I hold her.

Thanks Ruth 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BTM-BLASTER...F8&qid=1416071098&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+blaster


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooray! Glad you're enjoying it!! 

It's a life saver in this weather :rain::twothumbs::iagree:


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey hates being dried, I have to leave her to dry naturally and it takes forever. How long does it take to dry the dogs with this? Might have to buy one!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If Bailey hates being dried She might find the blaster too intense... Mine don't mind the hair drier - but it just takes so long to get them dry. The blaster is quite noisy too, like a vacuum cleaner.
With the blaster after an actual bath it was probably about 20 mins - I didn't use the blaster on their heads and Dot's legs were Still a bit damp, but their bodies were lovely and fluffy and dry 
Rain soggy took less time to dry about 10 mins I should think. I'll actually time it properly next time.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

She's also terrified of the vacuum cleaner! Blame myself for all of this she was so well adjusted when we got her but as I dont dry my hair she never really had much contact with a hair drier and as for the vacuum cleaner, we are still working on that one. I try to give her treats as I use it but i honestly think she thinks it is trying to attack me!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there any difference in using a top of the range hairdryer?
Peanut and Coconut like the hairdryer ...they stand still and enjoy being dried.... they hate being cold and wet

is there any reason to buy it instead? just curious


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I find the blaster more powerful and much much quicker, plus it gets right down to the skin separating out the hair and therefore makes brushing easier when you come to do it next time. Or what I've done is blasted them after a wet walk and combed through at the end, no matts or anything, oh and it blows sand right out - we go to the beach a lot.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Ruth. I just bought it. . Anything to avoid time and matting. 

I have decided to groom them, considering that the cost of scalping Peanut this week (since I have been abroad and my partner simply couldn't be bothered to brush her) has been £52.00. Plus another £40.00 spent 3 weeks ago... so, £92.00 in 3 weeks is a little bit harsh. 

At the moment Coconut is too little, and since he has rat's hair he doesn't need grooming, but in the long term I am going to be able to buy a car by saving myself the grooming costs. Furthermore, I really enjoy grooming Peanut, so I am looking forward to it. 

I guess they will have to look like lepers until I get the hand of it. Oh well, they don't have a choice!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Make sure you groom coconut anyway, trust me the finer puppy coats end up in a mass of tangles - get him used to it as it's more than likely he will end up a tangle monster too!

Ps you need to train your partner better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do think that we need some photo updates of Coconut and Peanut 

The other nice thing about the blaster is that it blows their hair out straight and they just feel so soft after they've been dried.
One thing - do hang on to the hose bit when you switch the blaster on - otherwise it rears around like some sort of demented mechanical snake....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What those of us who groom ourselves should do is put the money we saved each couple of months into a savings account and see how much it amounts to. Maybe not a car but definitely a nice holiday somewhere for a long weekend each year.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Ruth, what I need is a new partner!!!!. 21 years later is time for a change! (joking). 

Here are some new photos. Coconut is becoming red at the top of his body. He still has rat's hair though...He is not very keen about fashion either


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

This afternoon I took them clay shooting with me. It was the first time Coconut had come and he was not very happy. After 2 hours and a lot of treats, he started to relax. Peanut was OK as she is used to it. That's the therapy in order to make them comfortable with fireworks 

He has come home, not eaten his lunch and gone straight to bed. I have just taken this picture... bless him, I think I have traumatised him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awh they are lovely and little Coconut is shattered after his new experience!

Lola got an extreme groom by me today 3 ½ hours  she was ready for the hills by the end. I wanted to take her really short as it's easier to keep in the winter, I've given her ears a makeover too and she looks really puppyish and sporty


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the picture of the Nuts in their beds - how cute 
The picture of Coconut after the gun experience makes me think of Nina, maybe he'll grow up to have amazing coat like hers.
Ruth, I hope you are going to post pics of sporty Lolapoo.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will post Lola poo pics! It was Lola.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Will post Lola poo pics! It was Lola.


I know that


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! You changed it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I did. I realised as soon as I hit reply and corrected straight away, but not sooner than you spotting my error


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So.... where are Lola's new ears???????


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Over in pictures!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

*Can't wait!!!*



Marzi said:


> Ruth was kind enough to recommend the blaster that she uses to dry Lola and Nina off with. I ordered one, it came very promptly and I'm having fun using it
> I'm not quite so sure that Kiki and Dot are as thrilled with it as I am
> When I unpacked it yesterday I plugged it in and just left it running for a few minutes without the hose attached and wandered around ignoring it. All dogs happily went and found bits of treat that I dropped in the vicinity of it. Couldn't resist giving the girls an overdue bath after work and drying them with it.
> Then this morning we got caught in a downpour while out - I did not remotely mind - I just gave them a quick blast when we came in. This afternoon we've been up to the wood for a muddy walk - so I washed their legs off and blasted them dry. Kiki is now quite happy - stands proud and puts up with it. Dot sulks in the corner while I'm doing Kiki and then dances around while i try to try her legs, unless I hold her.
> ...


Saw this post and checked it out and have ordered it. Thank you for posting the information ladies. I bought my profesional clippers earlier in the year as I am clipping George myself and my friends cairn Sammy (he is not keen anymore on going to the groomers but happy for me to groom him over 1 to 2 days). Now my blaster is on the way I will be busy? will have a go at grooming my cairn Harry(Sammys brother) and Charlie who's getting on a bit hes Harry and Sammys older brother. So as I'm off work sick until after Christmas I will have the time to sort all 4 out before Christmas I hope xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a warning on blasters - beware of 'whip knots' watch the ends of the hair around the outside of the 'rosette' the air makes on the hair (hope that makes sense) sometimes the hair underneath can whip back and curl around itself making more knots, it can be avoided by adjusting the distance from the body until you can see its not doing it or lowering the power if you can on this model. Love a blaster though, oh and if your dogs are a little sensitive to the noise try a 'happy hoody' you can get them from christies direct, like a very wide sweat band you can put over their ears.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Just a warning on blasters - beware of 'whip knots' watch the ends of the hair around the outside of the 'rosette' the air makes on the hair (hope that makes sense) sometimes the hair underneath can whip back and curl around itself making more knots, it can be avoided by adjusting the distance from the body until you can see its not doing it or lowering the power if you can on this model. Love a blaster though, oh and if your dogs are a little sensitive to the noise try a 'happy hoody' you can get them from christies direct, like a very wide sweat band you can put over their ears.


Thanks for these tips Dawn I will take it slowly to start with to let the boys get use to it, I don't want them to be frightened by it x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Dawn! So far so good


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow just looked at the "happy hoody" looks like another purchase coming on as I think this will help the boys when using the blaster.


----------

